
Part of Apollo 12 rocket engine returns after decades in deep space (2013) - chris_overseas
https://www.geek.com/news/part-of-apollo-12-rocket-engine-returned-after-decades-in-deep-space-1571418/
======
DrScump
"Deep space" is clickbaity; it never left the inner solar system.

They ripped the GIF[0] (without credit); if you want to avoid the adware-laden
site, here it is:

[0] [https://imgur.com/gallery/PC70pWZ](https://imgur.com/gallery/PC70pWZ)

